# Just for fun



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

just thought I would share to the cattle community, this is Mabel. She's my show heifer, and was the first calf I had ever trained. Yesterday was her 2nd birthday. She's due to have her calf in April I honestly don't know what I would do without her and her crazy temper. Not only have I trained her, but she taught me responsibility, patience, and to love animals passionately. She has definately made the quote "no matter how bad the situation, never let go of the rope" something to live by. ❤


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

She's lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 28, 2015)

She is a beauty. Can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome BlackDog! I see this is your first post  Be sure to introduce yourself in the Introduction section so we get to know what a wonderful person were talking to  Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice!


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## brahman (Sep 11, 2014)

She would be even better if you bred her to a Brahman bull she is a very slick Hereford


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Brahmans are one of my favorite breeds of cattle, but my parents hate the way they look. I have been trying to talk them into allowing us to breed to a brahman bull, but they just can't stand them. :-/


----------



## brahman (Sep 11, 2014)

Where do you live in the south north east or west if your way up north sorry but if your in the Midwest west or the south then you need the longevity of the Brahman the hefier of her will be a tremendous beef cow


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in washington state. Way up north haha


----------



## brahman (Sep 11, 2014)

Braford which is Brahman x Hereford would actually do fine up your way I would probably just bring my Brahman bull in maybe spring or summer if it is hot up there in the summer then great. And did you know that Brahman is the only breed bred in America. All your Angus and Hereford and charolais meaning British breeds from old cold country were not bred in America people are mistaken all the time .They actually call the British breeds exotic because they were not bred in the U.S. looks like you learned something we use Hereford and Brahman bulls on our Brahman cows for replacements. Looks like you learned something. And again love that slick fat Hereford hefier just look for a Brahman bull to breed. Oh and tell your parents.


----------

